# Need some help



## Tough Old Man (Aug 18, 2005)

Today I made my first test e. The directions I used was I added 10 grams of powder a beaker. then I added 1 ml of BA. Then 30 ml of sesame oil. I then place the beaker on a pan and heated while swirling it until it was clear looking. I then ran it through a filter. 1 hour has gone by and now I notice that it looks like it is separating or something. Looks like little white lines in it. Any ideas 

Within a hr later it crysalized. I reheated it and it came back. 2 hrs. later it was worst then before. Today I throw out 3 40 ml vials. All were bad

PT


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2005)

How much were you trying to make? At what mg/ml. What Ba %?
Your numbers only add up to 38.5
Were you making 50ml? If so we need to adjust some numbers.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2005)

I was making 40 ml. @ 250........10 grams of powder. 30 ml's of sesame oil. 1 ml BA

Here is the exact way I did it. I first heated the ool in a muffin pan. I took a beaker and added the powder, BA and oil all at once. Then I placed it on a skillet and heated it up until clear. Then ran it through a filter.. Left the vent needle in it until it cooled

Is it possible that I heated on a skillet to long and at to high of heat


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2005)

You were using 2.5% BA @ 40ml. Ba IMO is more of a sterile agent. BB will help hold the powder in solution and not crash and will make it a little thinner and help with the pain( Less BA requied). Here is what I would do. 

10g powder (.75 dispalcement x 10 = 7.5)
27.7 ml oil - 
.8ml BA 
4 ml BB

27.7+7.5+.8+4=40ml
Heat it gently...........not too hot or it will break down the gear.
This should hold no problem and be almost painless. I would run it through a .2 whatman. Baking should not really be necessary unless you want added protection.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh I get what you did. Have a question. When I put it into the calculator it say that for 40 ml's use 25.2 ml oil. That is with 10 g powder, 10% bb = 4 ml and 2% ba = .80. Why is the powder converter off. Well hell just used your calc that you have posted and see that it is 27.7. 



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> You were using 2.5% BA @ 40ml. Ba IMO is more of a sterile agent. BB will help hold the powder in solution and not crash and will make it a little thinner and help with the pain( Less BA requied). Here is what I would do.
> 
> 10g powder (.75 dispalcement x 10 = 7.5)
> 27.7 ml oil -
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah the displacement of the powder is only 7.5ml
Use .75 for dry powder or .85 for wet powders(like eq)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow you make your own Test E!

That's soo cool

very clever guys we have here


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to disagree with you. It was the first time for me and I ended uo throwing out 3 40ml vials as it all went bad by the next day. 



			
				MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Wow you make your own Test E!
> 
> That's soo cool
> 
> very clever guys we have here


----------

